# For those who use an LCD protector…



## CarlTN (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 6D, and would like to use an LCD protector. *I would rather not hear from anyone who prefers to not use one, but thanks anyway. * (If you do post something, please know I already know the arguments for not using one, and I might respond strongly if you come off in a snide manner.) *I know the screen cover is replaceable, but it's a lot more trouble and cost than replacing a cheap protector.*

I did a quick search before posting this on here, and this one came up for a 5D3:

http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector

Do any of you use the plastic peel off kind, and if so, which one do you like? Again I prefer the peel off kind to "optical glass", but if you feel strongly, please give the reasons why.

Here are what I currently find on amazon (two of these are "glass" applied with adhesive...which in my opinion is probably one of the reasons why many users on here just decide to not use anything):

http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Digital-Screen-Protector-Canon/dp/B00AWRHMPM/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1373234866&sr=8-11&keywords=camera+lcd+screen+protector+Canon+6D

http://www.amazon.com/deep-deal-Self-Adhesive-Optical-Screen-Protector/dp/B00CNR10XE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1373234866&sr=8-13&keywords=camera+lcd+screen+protector+Canon+6D

This is the only one that looks similar to what I have used before:
http://www.amazon.com/Vikuiti-Screen-Protector-adhesiveness-scratch-resistant/dp/B009L489CW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1373234866&sr=8-9&keywords=camera+lcd+screen+protector+Canon+6D
I like how it claims "During 3M testing, no scratches were visible after 5,000 strokes using steel wool with pressure applied. Other protective shipping film, as offered from other sellers, were scratched after undergoing the first test cycle. That's why others will provide you with 14 or more protective films as constant replacements."

The above one looks favorably reviewed, and like the results of a couple of the people who posted reviews, the one I mention below, also never had bubbles.

On my old 50D I used something called "Boxwave cleartouch anti glare", and I liked it just fine. I could still see how sharp my images were when I zoomed into them. I didn't find that it took away very much detail, or color. It added a bit more glare than the bare antireflective surface of the LCD screen, but not remotely enough to discourage me from using it. (The 6D's bare screen is far from 100% anti-reflective anyway.) I just left it on for 4 years, never had any problems with it. *The best part was the grease from my nose came off instantly with no residue, and could be easily wiped dry or wet, with any cloth on hand, without fear of adding tiny scratches to the screen. * Later when I tried to cut one to fit a smaller Nikon P7000's screen, there was always dust behind the protector that I could not get rid of, but otherwise it worked ok. I left it on when I sold that camera, but I'm sure the buyer peeled it off. I also left the 50D's on when I sold it.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you looked at Zagg Shield?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been very happy with the Zagg InvisibleShields on my iPhone (and my wife's), and the ones on our daughters' pair of iPads have done a great job of protecting the devices from the 'attentions' of a 3- and 5-year old. 

Having said that, I ordered a Zagg protector for my 7D, and the piece for the top LCD wasn't cut correctly. I returned it, and did not try another.


----------



## CharlieB (Jul 8, 2013)

not sure of the brand, but I got from AMAZON.... 

tempered glass protectors for my 5d2 and 7d, which also came with top display protectors made from clear plastic

Nice borders, good adhesion... I managed to not get dust trapped between the screen and protector. Remove by running a fishing line between the screen and protector, if need be.

So far, a year on the 5d2 and 9 months on the 7d.... zero issues


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 8, 2013)

I have had good luck with GGS screen protectors. Have it on my 5D2 and had it on my old Rebel. This is the exact one I have: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OL3ROO/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No cracks, no issues, and no complaints.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 8, 2013)

I used exoskins on my T2i, Giottos SP8301 AEGIS on my 5Dll, and the GGS protector on my 6D. The exoskins got slightly scratched up through the years, though not enough to be a problem. The Giottos is an oil & fingerprint magnet, though not really distracting when the LCD is lit and the GGS seems to be perfect, though I've only had the 6D for less than a month. Other than paying too much for the Giottos, they all have performed admirably (kept me from worrying about my LCDs). I would say the $9 GGS from Amazon is the best deal as I prefer the glass protectors.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks to all of you very much for the swift and detailed replies! I will look into the Zagg shields, as well.

Again, I think I would prefer to not use glass. But I might change my mind, I don't know. 

I've had my 6D since March, and I cannot believe I have yet to try any of these protectors on it. I've been very careful with it, though...as I always am with whatever gadget I happen to be using. It's headed toward 7000 cycles on the shutter now (and no, most of those cycles have not been for pay, unfortunately!) I shot at a cousin's wedding just last night, just for the fun of it, but couldn't get the best shots because the photogs they hired kept getting in my way! I think my results are more than adequate, though, given also that I was only using my 135L, with no flash, and the room lighting was poor and required 2700K...!! And yes, I did miss a few shots due to the low light and the "less than perfect AF"...but not too many, guessing an average of 2 out of 10.

One more thing...*I know there are probably pertinent threads for this, but...do any of you use a squeeze bulb blower on your camera's sensor? I'm already noticing tiny dust spots...pretty sure they don't warrant a wet swabbing just yet.*

Carl


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> *I know there are probably pertinent threads for this, but...do any of you use a squeeze bulb blower on your camera's sensor? I'm already noticing tiny dust spots...pretty sure they don't warrant a wet swabbing just yet.*



Absolutely. That's the first step in sensor cleaning - try to blow off the dust without touching the sensor. Use one like a Giottos Rocket Blower, Visible Dust Zeeion blower, etc., that has a valve or filter to prevent sucking dust into the blower and adding dust to your sensor instead of removing it.


----------



## Aaron78 (Jul 8, 2013)

I use zagg shields on everything with a screen, except my imac, which they don't make one for. I have them on two ipads, my iphone, my handheld gps, my old 5DII, my 7D, my 580 flash... everything i own that they make a screen cover for. Lifetime replacements on the protectors also...


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Aaron and Neuro!


----------



## akraj (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the GGS ones as well both on my 5dm3 and my 7d.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-3rd-Generation-GGS-LCD-Protector-for-Canon-5D-Mark-III-Free-Shipping-/280908179455?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

picked up this for the top lcd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LCD-Screen-Protector-For-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-5D3-5DIII-Free-Shipping-/370647926177?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

good luck


----------



## Kristofgss (Jul 9, 2013)

I've switched to GGS glass screens as well. Previously, I used Iphone/Iphod protectors and cut them to size, but on a few occasions, I've had sharp object damage the film (zipper from a bag, keys, sand) and it was really close to penetrating the film, so I switched to the glass protectors. In addition, there is a lot less glare and better visibility than with film.
So far, the only exception is the 100D, where a glass screen would prevent the touchscreen from working.


----------



## bigbadhenry (Jul 9, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> I have had good luck with GGS screen protectors. Have it on my 5D2 and had it on my old Rebel. This is the exact one I have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OL3ROO/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> No cracks, no issues, and no complaints.



+1 for GGS


----------



## Tanja (Jul 9, 2013)

GGS larmor on my 6D.

i use this GGS display protectors on all my cameras.




> two of these are "glass" applied with adhesive...



the adhesive can be removed without a problem... and without a trace. 
just use a hair dryer to warm the GGS glass up a little and remove it.


----------



## Kristofgss (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanja said:


> the adhesive can be removed without a problem... and without a trace.
> just use a hair dryer to warm it up a little and remove it.



So far, the best remover for all kinds of glue without damaging the original surface has been rain-x. I've used that on painted plastics and plastic screens without any problem. It's originally intended to prevent water from sticking to windshields, but it works excellent for removing glue residue.


----------



## Tanja (Jul 9, 2013)

Kristofgss said:


> So far, the best remover for all kinds of glue without damaging the original surface has been rain-x. I've used that on painted plastics and plastic screens without any problem. It's originally intended to prevent water from sticking to windshields, but it works excellent for removing glue residue.



actually the GGS glass removed so good i did not need any solution.
and you can even put the glass on again.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting posts, all of you. I'm still wondering if there is a film "matte" finish protector, similar to the one I used to use. Glare was never a problem with it, and resolution wasn't really hampered either.


----------



## jhanken (Jul 19, 2013)

> I have had good luck with GGS screen protectors.



ditto on my 5D Classic, quality glass, has adhered well.


----------



## michi (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't make a science of it. I have tried them all, Zagg, glass, regular, on different cameras. All work fine. I'm actually not a fan of Zagg, I find them to be a bit "sticky", stuff tends to dig into it. If I have the choice, I like the semi-hard plastic protectors the best. The ones where you peel off the bottom, apply it, and then peal off the top once it's on.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought this thread might be a good place to mention to any _M_ owners that I put a _Fotga_ glass screen protector ($4.65 on ebay) on my _M_ without any perceived loss of sensitivity to the touch screen. I am frequently sliding the camera in and out of my cargo pants pockets and was a little concerned about scratches since I hate crying like a little girl in public. The OEM screen is better as it is less reflective and does not show fingerprints as much, but I value the peace of mind a glass protector provides.

_And now back to replies that may help the OP..._

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOTGA-PRO-Optical-Glass-Rigid-LCD-Screen-Protector-For-Canon-EOS-M-EOSM-Camera-/261216030030?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

michi said:


> I don't make a science of it. I have tried them all, Zagg, glass, regular, on different cameras. All work fine. I'm actually not a fan of Zagg, I find them to be a bit "sticky", stuff tends to dig into it. If I have the choice, I like the semi-hard plastic protectors the best. The ones where you peel off the bottom, apply it, and then peal off the top once it's on.



And the name of one of those semi-hard ones would be?


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I thought this thread might be a good place to mention to any _M_ owners that I put a _Fotga_ glass screen protector ($4.65 on ebay) on my _M_ without any perceived loss of sensitivity to the touch screen. I am frequently sliding the camera in and out of my cargo pants pockets and was a little concerned about scratches since I hate crying like a little girl in public. The OEM screen is better as it is less reflective and does not show fingerprints as much, but I value the peace of mind a glass protector provides.
> 
> _And now back to replies that may help the OP..._
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOTGA-PRO-Optical-Glass-Rigid-LCD-Screen-Protector-For-Canon-EOS-M-EOSM-Camera-/261216030030?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160



Your post is fine for this thread, thank you for sharing the info!


----------

